# Pamphobeteus ID Help



## MLJSNAKES (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Pamphobeteus bought as a purple bloom can anyone help with telling which type she is pic of moult attached for ID of species any help will be appreciated was told for ID needed a spermatheca pic


----------



## MLJSNAKES (Aug 18, 2013)

Before moult









after moult she has some purple colour now


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Pamphobeteus are really hard (almost impossible) to ID visually by photo although spermatheca pics do go a long way to help BUT the problem is . . are the spiders in the hobby the exact same species that have been described under that name and the absolutely useless practice of selling (and using) spiders by a common name is a useless waste of time, as you have found out.

Your photo look very much like P platyomma that ive seen labeled as such but not much like P cf insignis

This photo of a female P insignis is supposed to be from the type locale of the species . . Bild: 11954711_3936218674973xx1y.jpg - abload.de

An adult female P insignis with eggsac and in natural habitat > > > http://arachnoboards.com/threads/genus-pamphobeteus.20108/page-44#post-2396251


----------



## MLJSNAKES (Aug 18, 2013)

been told by a few on arachnoboards it is looking like a nigricolor her colour in the flesh is almost black with some purple/reddish tint on rump and some purple colour on legs with 2 white stripes

in this pic you can just make out the purple and red colours wasn't much light when took it


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Pampho's are a great genus with some really nice spiders but they are something that you dont buy unless it is from a reputable source. 
If it is to be kept as a pet then by all means buy from the local petshop but if you want to attempt breeding then only source them from a tarantula specialist or breeder (Not one of the flippers that breed and flourish on FB)

I only have a few species of Pampho's amongst my collection but I am thinking of getting a few more 

1.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus  
2.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp 'Ultima'  
2.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp 'Mascara'



There is someone that i know of that likes Pampho's a lot . . as you can see from his list :O

As you can see there are a lot more undescribed species than described which can make identifying individual species difficult

P. cf. Antinous 'Purple Earth'
P Insignis (Columbia).
P. Nigricolor (Columbia).
P. sp. 'Flammifera'
P. sp. 'Aquatica'
P. Vespertinus.
P. sp. 'Paisa'
P. sp. 'Ultima'
P. Ultramarinus
P. sp. 'Esmeraldas
P. sp. 'Conani'.
P. sp. Tigris
P. sp. Nigricolor
P. sp. 'Machala'
P. sp. 'Mascara'
P. sp. 'Ecuador' (?)
P. sp. Petersi.
P. sp. 'Cupreus'.
P. sp. Volcano.
P. sp. 'Montana'.
P. Affinis Nigricolor II (Columbia)
P. sp. 'Santo Domingo' (Klein).


----------



## MLJSNAKES (Aug 18, 2013)

hopefully previous owner of the pantho finds the label as i believe it was bought from a BTS show one thing we do know it is not a pamphobeteus sp ecuador ii or a hybrid that much as been confirmed by a pantho breeder Mark H


----------

